# Trying to download a sound file



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok guys I need some help here I am trying to down load a sound file from digitrax so I can install it in a sound decoder but it keeps telling me it can not down load it. It is a spj file anyone know what is going on.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Which file name?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sd40-2


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

No problem. See if you can download this attachment. Rename the txt extension to spj and see if it will work. I did not have any problem downloading it from Digitrax.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you have add blocking or cookie blocking that will mess you up too.


----------

